# Dwarven Forge's Caverns - Dwarvenite Game Tiles



## zoroaster100 (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't see a thread on this here so I thought I should post one.  This is an awesome, not to be missed kickstarter for the beautiful Dwarven Forge caverns. I lusted for these caverns for years before I finally splurged to buy some resin sets.  Now Dwarven Forge is offering them at a discounted price in an amazing new virtually indestructible material, and offering even greater detail than the resin pieces. I'm already in for five painted sets, and have pledged extra $ for the awesome add-ons I expect to get.
Here is the link to the Kickstarter: 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dwarvenforge/dwarven-forges-caverns-dwarvenite-game-tiles-mini


----------



## miniaturepeddler (Mar 23, 2014)

These are great but it is really easy to sink from 500 to $1000 into the pledge, given addon, etc.
Stephen doesn't seem to be as generous this time, making most of the upgrades and addon boosters cost $$$. He is keeping the price of the addons around 45/per addon, hoping to entice buyers .


----------



## Alarian (Mar 23, 2014)

miniaturepeddler said:


> These are great but it is really easy to sink from 500 to $1000 into the pledge, given addon, etc.
> Stephen doesn't seem to be as generous this time, making most of the upgrades and addon boosters cost $$$. He is keeping the price of the addons around 45/per addon, hoping to entice buyers .





I have to agree.  It kind of reminds me of the Reaper Mini's KS.  The first one for both was absolute insanity of a awesome deal.  You would have had to have been crazy not to get in on it if it had an interest to you.  The second for both, while still a good deal, isn't the pure awesomeness of a deal of the first.  I ended up going in on the second Reaper KS, but only for a few of the larger pieces as for the most part I didn't really feel the deal was all that great.  I'm still unsure of how much I'll go in for in the Dwarven Forge one.  Each set started out costing about 15% more which is reasonable, but then it also had quite a few less pieces in as well (16 starting instead of 24 on the first if I remember right).  The predictions of the second Reaper were it was going to blow away the first money wise and it ended up not even getting as much as the first.  I kind of see the same thing happening here.  

Note:  I'm not saying the DF sets aren't worth what's being asked, far from it.  It's still going to be a great deal, just not the HOLY S**T Awesome insanity of a deal the first one was.  Hopefully I'll be proved wrong.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Mar 24, 2014)

To me it's already a good deal because I love the Caverns and these are looking even better than the original resin caverns, which I own and love.  How much better of a deal it is by the end will depend on how many stretch goals are achieved to create more bonus pieces in the base sets.  They are already at over a million and going up.   It will be interesting to see if they can exceed their first Kickstarter which reached over 1.9 million by the end.


----------



## zoroaster100 (Mar 25, 2014)

Check out Dwarven Forge's latest spoiler video for the Kickstarter! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfmUeOCtZis&feature=youtu.be


----------



## UlfsarkGames (Mar 30, 2014)

*WOW*

Wish I could afford these, they are beautiful!!


----------



## thedmstrikes (Apr 1, 2014)

I know these are more expensive than the last set of Dungeon Tiles, but we were warned when we clamored for them that they would cost more to make.  In any case, if you have not visited the site in the last 24 hours, you should.  There are now river tiles added and they are gorgeous!  Check them out:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dwarvenforge/dwarven-forges-caverns-dwarvenite-game-tiles-mini


----------

